# Anyone wanna argue anything bodybuilding related?



## brock8282 (Nov 8, 2020)

I don’t even care what, as long as it had to do with bodybuilding I’m in. Would be much easier to read/ less pathetic/ more educational then half the threads going on here.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 8, 2020)

Traps cant be too big....Change my mind


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Traps cant be too big....Change my mind



dammit the only argument I can think of is they can take away from the look of the shoulders but it’s bs. You win. Brb going to do shrugs and deadlifts.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Traps cant be too big....Change my mind



Says the guy with the huge traps!


----------



## CJ (Nov 8, 2020)

Traps get too big, neck is probably too big as well.... Sleep apnea. You snore like a wild hog, wife gives you no sex as a consequence since she's tired from lack of sleep.


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Traps get too big, neck is probably too big as well.... Sleep apnea. You snore like a wild hog, wife gives you no sex as a consequence since she's tired from lack of sleep.



And nobody’s looking sexy with their cpap mask


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> And nobody’s looking sexy with their cpap mask


 Dude, I think I look stellar with my fighter jet gear on at night.


----------



## CJ (Nov 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude, I think I look stellar with my fighter jet gear on at night.



Bomber jacket + Aviators does equal blowjob. 

I stand corrected.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 8, 2020)

LOL too funny! 

Maximum sets and reps per workout?

How much is too much?


----------



## CJ (Nov 8, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> LOL too funny!
> 
> Maximum sets and reps per workout?
> 
> How much is too much?



It depends.  :32 (20):


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2020)

Powerlifting Trumps Bodybuilding!

Just couldn't help myself with this one lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 8, 2020)

Here's a good one......

CrossFit isn't stupid.  :32 (18):


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Powerlifting Trumps Bodybuilding!
> 
> Just couldn't help myself with this one lol



Powerlifting impresses the dudes. Bodybuilding impresses the women. :32 (17):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> And nobody’s looking sexy with their cpap mask


Easy there lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2020)

Ronnie Coleman had the worst physique ever.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Traps cant be too big....Change my mind


I love traps mine always grew real easily


----------



## white ape (Nov 8, 2020)

If you aren't a powerlifter there is no reason to do the big three.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 8, 2020)

You should always do curls in the squat rack.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2020)

Brock would make a great men's physique competitor


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2020)

Newbs and beginner lifters bulking , cutting, bulking, cutting. Its fuking retarded and they will never properly progress that way. Shit, even a intermediate lifter might do it too often


----------



## Spongy (Nov 8, 2020)

Phil Heath will win in December.  Big Ramy won't make top 5.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Phil Heath will win in December.  Big Ramy won't make top 5.



Only way thats happening is if its politicaly driven because the rocks 5 bucks production is filming a Arnold esque documentary on Phil's return to the Olympia 
I have brandon and choopan ahead of phil.


----------



## CJ (Nov 8, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Phil Heath will win in December.  Big Ramy won't make top 5.



I have Trump winning. :32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2020)

Ramy will be around 6th


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2020)

POB wins it all!


----------



## Spongy (Nov 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Only way thats happening is if its politicaly driven because the rocks 5 bucks production is filming a Arnold esque documentary on Phil's return to the Olympia
> I have brandon and choopan ahead of phil.



I think you and inhave pretty similar names being thrown out, just different orders.  

1. Phil
2. Hadi
3. Brandon

The great thing about this sport is everything can change in literally one day.   Between the three of them it's gonna depend on who peaks the best IMO.  Hell, someone might even just come in and surprise us.  Juan Morel is always one of my favorites to see.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 9, 2020)

The Olympia was always rigged back when Shawn Ray didn't win; it was the IFBB deep state and illegal voting that cost him so many Sandows.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2020)

I like Juan too but he doesn't size up to the top 6.
We seem to be leaving out last years runner up Bonac... he is a contender for sure


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi RAW

Shawn Ray was 2 small to win the Olympia.  



rawdeal said:


> The Olympia was always rigged back when Shawn Ray didn't win; it was the IFBB deep state and illegal voting that cost him so many Sandows.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I like Juan too but he doesn't size up to the top 6.
> We seem to be leaving out last years runner up Bonac... he is a contender for sure



for sure about Juan, and yes.  Bonac always gets forgotten lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Hi RAW
> 
> Shawn Ray was 2 small to win the Olympia.



Sean Ray comes into my wife's restaurant and she didn't know who he was but said he was a prick. I then filled her in on who he is..
Everyone relevant in the sport doesn't want him broadcasting shows anymore.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 9, 2020)

Lee Priest wasnt as amazing as hyped. He was just petite and had small limbs.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2020)

I would see him at Golds in Vegas, always trained with 3 or 4 of his groupies.  He was always cocky and a DICK




Gibsonator said:


> Sean Ray comes into my wife's restaurant and she didn't know who he was but said he was a prick. I then filled her in on who he is..
> Everyone relevant in the sport doesn't want him broadcasting shows anymore.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2020)

Its so nice to actually have a thread talking about bodybuilding


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Sean Ray comes into my wife's restaurant and she didn't know who he was but said he was a prick. I then filled her in on who he is..
> Everyone relevant in the sport doesn't want him broadcasting shows anymore.



It's  around 2000, I'm at a brewpub in San Diego sitting at the bar into my 5th 20 oz beer.  Sean Ray and entourage walk in and grab a booth, everybody turns and stares mouths open.  I turn around and the bartender is standing in front of me on the other side of the bar.  He said to me "you need more discipline".

Sorry, not an arguement.  Just one of those times I got tapped on the shoulder and checked by a stranger.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Powerlifting Trumps Bodybuilding!
> 
> Just couldn't help myself with this one lol



oh sh$t.  This might turn into a real one lol


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2020)

Finally something worth arguing about! Remind me how this works.  The more passionate I am, the larger the font, right?


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 9, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Finally something worth arguing about! Remind me how this works.  The more passionate I am, the larger the font, right?



If this is about sex, the more passionate you are, the larger your *front*​.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> If this is about sex, the more passionate you are, the larger your *front*​.



Everyone knows dk has a tiny pp


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Everyone knows dk has a tiny pp



 I told you that so you’d stop asking for pics


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2020)

In other news Tony Pearson is still winning shows at 63 years of age. Here he won the 2020 AAU Masters Mr. Universe. I met Tony couple times back in 70's


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 9, 2020)

I was watching that old video of Arnold doing like 195 on incline press and it is weird how negative I view that. It is just the degree that powerlifting has corrupted bodybuilding really.  Ultimately, powerlifting is really incredibly goofy. I almost wish we could go back in time and erase it. Just have bodybuilding and if you want to compete in weight lifting sport there is Olympic weightlifting.  It kind of feels like the Soviets started kicking our ass to such a degree in Olympic lifting back in the day we basically quit and made up a sport as to not compete with them. 


snake said:


> Powerlifting impresses the dudes. Bodybuilding impresses the women. :32 (17):


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Ronnie Coleman had the worst physique ever.



Never a fan of his look


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 9, 2020)

Rich Piana wasnt completely useless.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2020)

Jada will finally qualify for the Olympia this year.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 9, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Jada will finally qualify for the Olympia this year.



She looks okay for being Will Smith's wife, not sure about the Olympia though...


----------



## white ape (Nov 10, 2020)

Keto builds the best bodies


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 10, 2020)

Weightlifting does not make muscles grow.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 10, 2020)

white ape said:


> Keto builds the best bodies



Peaked my interest. Whats your arguments to support this?


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Peaked my interest. Whats your arguments to support this?



There are none!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## andy (Nov 10, 2020)

not an argument but a frustration really..

been bodybuilding natural for 8 years + last 2 years on gear.
why and how the **** people get enough balls to call me lucky with superb genetics!?  Phil Heath has superb genetics, Brandon ,Dexter and basically all of the olympia guys but even then hands down for the hard work and years they put in for theyre genetics to show up and evolve to such a crazy level witch we see on the stage.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 10, 2020)

Argument - people with big strong legs should focus more on upper body strength.


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2020)

andy said:


> not an argument but a frustration really..
> 
> been bodybuilding natural for 8 years + last 2 years on gear.
> why and how the **** people get enough balls to call me lucky with superb genetics!?  Phil Heath has superb genetics, Brandon ,Dexter and basically all of the olympia guys but even then hands down for the hard work and years they put in for theyre genetics to show up and evolve to such a crazy level witch we see on the stage.



Makes them feel better, an excuse for them to not even try.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 10, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> There are none!!!  :32 (18):



Need to see how White Ape looks first. He could be Adonis in disguise.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> She looks okay for being Will Smith's wife, not sure about the Olympia though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong Jada, but they're prob about the same size...with will smith's jada def at least 5" taller


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 10, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Wrong Jada, but they're prob about the same size...with will smith's jada def at least 5" taller


Didn't Jada try doggie style for the first time and then we had this completely ****ed up year we call 2020?  

He brought about the end of the world.


----------



## white ape (Nov 10, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Peaked my interest. Whats your arguments to support this?




just talking shit and trying to stir it up. The title was about arguing. 

I think keto is good for fat loss, but also muscle loss. I don’t think you can be large and ripped on keto. Small and ripped? Sure. Maybe someone has some
examples of folks that are both. 

I think the endurance athletes that are keto are fascinating and the “science” behind it for endurance makes sense. 

I tried it for a bit and was dropping weight, no afternoon crash, and my mind was clear and working well. I have mixed emotions/thoughts about long term keto though.


----------



## white ape (Nov 10, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Need to see how White Ape looks first. He could be Adonis in disguise.




more like a hairy Buhhda


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2020)

white ape said:


> more like a hairy Buhhda



Can confirm. 

Very hairy and enlightened.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 10, 2020)

white ape said:


> more like a hairy Buhhda



Did it suddenly get hot in here or is it just me?


----------



## white ape (Nov 10, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Did it suddenly get hot in here or is it just me?



probably just you


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Here's a good one......
> 
> CrossFit isn't stupid. :32 (18):



false



SFGiants said:


> Powerlifting Trumps Bodybuilding!
> 
> Just couldn't help myself with this one lol



only because you guys get to sit around and eat pop tarts during your 15 minute rest periods. but alot of the best bodybuilders got their start in weightlifting with powerlifting. Spending years becoming really strong at the big 3 pays dividends to the physique and then branching out from there and getting ridiculously strong on lots of different movements in more protoypical bodybuilding rep ranges (6-20 reps) is how people with serious ambitions in bodybuilding should probably train. 



Gibsonator said:


> Ronnie Coleman had the worst physique ever.



ronnie coleman 2001 arnold classic by far the greatest physique of all time.
my top 3 bbers of all time goes
1 ronnie coleman
2 dorian yates
3 phil heath.... yes i hate the guy but his genetics are just too damn good... 2011.... insane.



Gibsonator said:


> Brock would make a great men's physique competitor



and i hate you too :32 (4):



Gibsonator said:


> Only way thats happening is if its politicaly driven because the rocks 5 bucks production is filming a Arnold esque documentary on Phil's return to the Olympia
> I have brandon and choopan ahead of phil.



i cant imagine phil coming back with his mid section not looking right and a phil heath with a corrected mid section is pretty unbeatable by the current crop of guys. Brandon would have to have made major improvements and come in with much better conditioning then last year. i hope hadi can get his visa sorted out, i think you can make a strong case for him winning last year. I dont think he could beat phil but would love to see that match up. 



rawdeal said:


> The Olympia was always rigged back when Shawn Ray didn't win; it was the IFBB deep state and illegal voting that cost him so many Sandows.



i cant take the idea of shawn ray being good enough to win an olympia serious.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday to Lee Haney born on this day 1959. 8 time Mr. Olympia and one my favorite bodybuilders. Nothing to argue here


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lee Haney 2019


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 12, 2020)

Kinda cool to be in a photo with a former 8 time Mr Olympia, and *you're*​ the bigger one  .....


----------



## Goldchester (Nov 13, 2020)

Are hip thrusts an invite for ridicule?


----------



## white ape (Nov 14, 2020)

Goldchester said:


> Are hip thrusts an invite for ridicule?



no. They are good for the backside and over all good posture


----------



## BigBoyFifty (Dec 19, 2020)

Natural people should be illegal.


----------



## Solomc (Dec 21, 2020)

snake said:


> Powerlifting impresses the dudes. Bodybuilding impresses the women. :32 (17):



Yup, Never have I ever had a woman asking how much I could bench. #truestory


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 21, 2020)

BigBoyFifty said:


> Natural people should be illegal.



LOL


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 21, 2020)

Goldchester said:


> Are hip thrusts an invite for ridicule?



There’s no such thing as a stupid question; right @CJ275?


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> There’s no such thing as a stupid question; right @CJ275?



What'd I do?!? :32 (6):


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> What'd I do?!? :32 (6):



Nothing, just got a #MCM LULZ


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh that's interesting. One time I saw a bouncer who clearly looked like he could bench so I asked him how much he could bench because I actually wanted to know and he thought I was being a sleeze bag skank trying to sleep with him 
I just wanted to talk about powerlifting.. 
I really strike out with the dudes though so thats probably a just my luck thing


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Oh that's interesting. One time I saw a bouncer who clearly looked like he could bench so I asked him how much he could bench because I actually wanted to know and he thought I was being a sleeze bag skank trying to sleep with him
> I just wanted to talk about powerlifting..
> I really strike out with the dudes though so thats probably a just my luck thing



Or his bench sucked. :32 (20):


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 21, 2020)

Loading up the leg press with every plate in the gym but can only squat 135 is soooooo hardcore


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 21, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Oh that's interesting. One time I saw a bouncer who clearly looked like he could bench so I asked him how much he could bench because I actually wanted to know and he thought I was being a sleeze bag skank trying to sleep with him
> I just wanted to talk about powerlifting..
> I really strike out with the dudes though so thats probably a just my luck thing



As a former bouncer I can tell you 90% of girls who come talk to us are sleeze bag skanks trying to sleep with us.

The other 10% are sleeze bag skanks who want us to beat up their boyfriends.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> As a former bouncer I can tell you 90% of girls who come talk to us are sleeze bag skanks trying to sleep with us.
> 
> The other 10% are sleeze bag skanks who want us to beat up their boyfriends.



Perks of the job....


----------



## Solomc (Dec 21, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Loading up the leg press with every plate in the gym but can only squat 135 is soooooo hardcore



Why you gotta be hatin on BroBundy like that. :32 (18):

Solo


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 21, 2020)

Cardio is important...lot of guys I know refuse to do it because it messed with their “gains” but I feel that cardio helps my lifting as long as it’s not over done and I find the right balance. My over all health and energy feels way better when I am conditioned 
right now I do 3-4 20min sessions a week of moderate to high intensity cardio and it hasn’t impacted my training


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 22, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Newbs and beginner lifters bulking , cutting, bulking, cutting. Its fuking retarded and they will never properly progress that way. Shit, even a intermediate lifter might do it too i
> 
> Honest question and I hope I don't sound ignorant but I've been lifting for over a year very consistently but not eating enough till the past couple months...would you consider me intermediate? I'm working on bulking right now but was considering doing a small cut in the summer. Now im wondering if I should skip that cut all together and bulk for a full year. Id Appreciate your thoughts on that.


----------



## Jin (Dec 22, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> Seeker said:
> 
> 
> > Newbs and beginner lifters bulking , cutting, bulking, cutting. Its fuking retarded and they will never properly progress that way. Shit, even a intermediate lifter might do it too i
> ...


----------

